# Hour glass question



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Im not sure what this means but in the last two days about every 10 to 30 seconds the computer is working by the hour glass indicator showing up next to the mouse cursor. It pops up for about 5 seconds or so then goes off and then comes right back in 10 to 30 seconds for 5 sec or so etc.. Any ideas what could be causing this ?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Sounds like it is a new issue. How often do you have your email program set to check for new mail? Weather updates for a site such as Wunderground.com ?

Mine are guesses. Maybe someone can enlighten both of us.


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Windy in Kansas Im not sure about the email or weather updates and Im not real sure how to check. The wife and I sat here and watched it this time and on a perfectly still screen the hour glass will pop up for 5 seconds then off 5 seconds then back on 5 seconds and then stay off until another 1minute goes past and then the same again.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Lots of time that is programs closing down that you don't even know that are running in the background.
Their are tons of small programs that run in the background and that maybe those programs closing down for non activity.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm trying to remember . What program have you deleted lately when it was removed some it is left behing and is looking for the other component. I had the same thing a few years ago. Seems like it was a taskbar program ???? I do remember it was a pain in the rear to get rid of the hourglass. Google hour glass keeps popping up


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Do a Ctrl / Alt / Delete to bring up the task manager and watch which processes are using up the time. Then google the process to see which program it is affiliated with.


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the help. I do believe we are getting close to the problem. I clicked on task manager and every time the hour glass appeared then so would HPNetworkCo but I couldnt find anything to delete. It wouldnt stay there for me to delete it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

go to Start then Run and type in msconfig in the box and hit OK

Go to the services tab and remove the checkmark from that service, then click Apply and OK


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I am embarrassed but I have to tell the truth. After I looked I seen a file called HPNetworkCommunicator or something close to that and thats when it dawned on me that we recently downloaded the software for our new wireless printer and my wife had turned off the power to it and the computer was looking for it. We turned the printer back on and problem solved. Sorry to bother you all for a simple solution that was our fault but thanks again anyway.
I also wanted to add that I probably would have never figured it out if I wasnt lead into the right direction to notice the problem


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I learned from this so it was a good thread to have read.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I really dislike a lot of the printer drivers, as they have been written to be aggressive in blocking anything else from using a printer port and can be hogs, like yours. In some instances, I have found older or more generic drivers are much easier to work with or around.


----------

